# Join our WNBA-Women's basketball news team



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Basketballboards.net is looking for some dedicated basketball heads to fill some open spots and cover the world of Women's basketball, both pro and college. We are always looking for talented individuals to write and contribute to the site. 

Just submit a writing sample about the team you wish to cover to Roger Greene to his *e-mail address.*


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

edited


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> edited


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

i dont see why that needs to be messed
with

****

now that i get should be edited


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I think they automatically edit the swear words

either way Ill bet they dont like that

when I made my point about lack of interest in the actually league i didnt even need to swear. Of course that just got cut out anways


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

You were baiting.


----------

